# finding a coach?



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

birddawg said:


> How do u find a good coach?


Call me at 6143221038 7 days a wk.


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

what, shooting with me aint enough? lol


----------



## triker (Dec 29, 2010)

If i could only go back to my prime time:angry:


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

triker said:


> If i could only go back to my prime time:angry:


thats ok, we still gain vauleable knowledge from you from time to time. (coach coomer)


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

first start at your local shops, also try craigs list. look in archery mag. they always have some.. ask around at the local clubs too.. if your moving up in the archery world hit the top coaches most can be found on usa archery... dont forget bernie..........


----------



## X-LAND (Dec 26, 2010)

Bernie Is the best.


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

ttt


----------

